# So how are Ibanez acoustics?



## L1ght

I'm looking for a nice acoustic and I was just wondering if Ibanez acoustics still have their trademark thin necks and flat fretboards?

You guys have any suggestions?

Thanks!

This is the one I really want to get: http://www.ibanez.com/AcousticGuitars/model-EW35SPENT


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

No, Ibanez acoustics do NOT have the thin necks that their electrics have. However, they're still easily playable, and the Exotic Wood series is pretty nice. Therefore, go for that one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

They don't have the typically thin neck you'd find on electrics but depending on the model you will get a variety of neck shapes.

I have an Ibanez PF60... It has a flat fretboard and a medium thickness neck. Quality isn't the best. Stays in tune well but the hole cut for the truss rod is atrocious (they almost totally missed and the whole is to the side of the truss rod access). I will say that I really like the tone of the model I have, although it is an older model and they no longer make this model (although there is a model that is very close: V72ECE).

I have played an EW model briefly and it had a slimmer neck and was not as flat (from what I remember). The neck was much more like an electric guitar neck (smaller - less space between strings, like a strat as opposed to a les paul) and was super fast. The quality of the EW seemed very nice. I'd go for it!


----------



## Enselmis

I think they're gonna be like any lower end acoustic which is very hit or miss. If you want an acoustic, pick a price range and try everything in and around it to see which one you like the best. Even more so than with electrics you might find a really nice one at a steal of a price. Just try everything.


----------



## Joshua

They do NOT have the thin necks. That being said, they're actually really nice to play. Pretty sturdy and sound great


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

+1 on the EW series. I was surprised at how well they play and how good the necks feel. Plus, they're the sex.


----------



## Konfyouzd

No, sir, they do not. I don't even think I'd want a neck like that on an acoustic.


----------



## Fiction

I've really liked the few Ibanez acoustics I've played.

The radius is 12", and most standard RGs have 17", so no to the flat fretboard as well. Teles/Strats have a 9.5" Radius, so its getting closer to those.


----------



## grifff

I don't like them at all. I think you'd find a better playing/sounding guitar in a Yamaha solid top or even one of the lower priced Martins. Every Ibanez acoustic has felt extremely cheap when compared to other brands.

That being said, Ibanez is still one of my favorite electric guitar brands.


----------



## Konfyouzd

If you're open to suggestions, Takamine is my favorite acoustic brand in the range of guitars I can actually afford--hands down.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

As far as acoustic Ibanez guitars go, I wouldn't really go for anything other than the Artwood series, which are all solid woods (back, sides, and top). Not hating on laminantes, and actually enjoy a lot of laminate acoustics, but the Artwoods would be the only stand out Ibanez acoustics to me. Great quality and feature set for well under $1k, not to mention they sound great. You can even pick up some older Artwood models for as little as $300 on the used market, which is great if you want an all solid wood acoustic. 

The EW are usually pretty nice, I have played a few lemons, but nothing out of the oridinary for sub-$500. They certainly are pretty. I do think the EWC (smaller body), while more comfortable for most electric players, do lack tone. Way too much treble and uppermids and little bottom to speak of. 

I want to try out the new JSA models as they get glowing reviews and are based on the Artwood. 

They really need to introduce an "Artwood Custom" series to go along with the Artcore Customs which over J.Custom fretwork for ~$1k. 

If I was in the market for an acoustic I'd probably find a used Taylor in the $1k range. I don't know what it is, but I've yet to play a Taylor that I didn't want to take home. Great quality and fantastic tone/vibes. I'm warming up to Seagull guitars as well, but even some of the higher end ones have been a little diappointing.


----------



## Atomshipped

I've had an AEG10EBK. It's not great by any standard, and I've played slightly more expensive models that feel/sound/play better, but it does its job perfectly fine (I don't have any desire to replace it). They don't have super thin necks.


----------



## Thep

I have an AWS1000, which is one of the most high end acoustics Ibanez has put out. 







Its all solid (non-laminate) and the details and quality truly rival that of other high end acoustics. Its gorgeous and plays fantastically (which are my priorities for acoustics, since I dont' play too often) but I'm not satisfied with its tone. I think most of the tone is robbed with the bolt on neck (that allows you to adjust neck angle) and the rather thick finish. It doesn't project very well and lacks sustain. The top wood is very sensitive to your forearm, so I tend to play with a floating picking arm because if I barely rest it on the edge, it seems to deaden the sound more than any other guitar I've played. 

Having played other lower-end Ibanez acoustics, I've never been all too impressed with them. That says alot because I'm an Ibanez fanatic, and I really want to love them, but I can't honestly recommend them knowing there are better options for the price. 

I'd pick a Takamine or Taylor unless you really like the aesthetic of Ibanez acoustics...which I definately do


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Washburn also makes good acoustics. My 12-string is an older Yamaha FG-312 (the one that doesn't have the weird classical style tuning heads), and that thing plays like butter. Takamine and Seagull have also been mentioned. If you want to shell out a bit of dough for a higher end acoustic, Taylor is good, although I've found they're a tad bright for my liking, and Rainsong is awesome. Dat carbon fiber.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

One word: Ibanez.


----------



## Hankey

I love my 10 years old AW200NT. It was only 300 bucks, but it plays and sounds great. It has a smooth satin neck, which I love, a solid spruce top, and solid maple back and sides (with a lovely flame).

Definitely try out the Artwood series if you're on a budget.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

The ibby's are good guitars but in that price range there are lot's of other good ones that to my ear sound better. Check out any of the Godin brands like Art and Lutherie, Seagull etc and while you're at it take a look at the Carvin Cobalts. My old Carvin c850 was at least as fast as the Dimeola sig Ovation and sounded better.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

i played one of the exotic woods..... i think it was ash.... but anyway it was okay but i was used to a more ovation style neck or a fender and never got turned on to em. theyre good though. that ash sounded amazing.


----------



## Luke Acacia

I think they look better than they play or sound.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> I want to try out the new JSA models as they get glowing reviews and are based on the Artwood.


 
I got to try one a few weeks back, didn't realise how Satch based them on the Artwood. The guitar was great and sounded amazing, which surprised me for it's size.


----------



## punisher911

I love my Taylor of course, but I used to own the zebra EW and was happy with it. I just picked up a new Epi AJ500EM masterbuilt all solid wood for just a bit more than the Ibby Ews are, but it's a real nice guitar.


----------



## kabz

I paid $550 for a AW 100 CE -- great playing guitar, fishman piezo was good, but the sound doesn't compare to Taylor electronics in terms of translating the tone of the instrument, but you get what you pay for.

Having said that, the Ibanez acoustics in that range are pretty sweet, very well made and easy playability. I loved mine when I had it. 
I was choosing between Seagull or Takamine and settled with the Ibanez.
But since invested in a 714 Taylor, which is a dream


----------

